# Boston @ Chicago, Tuesday, March 13 at 7:30 p.m. CST, CSN Chicago, NBALP



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Just to be different, this game thread is done in pictorial form. Feel free to suitably illustrate your replies too.

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/8748/untitledim3.jpg


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Boston @ Chicago, Tuesday, March*










:bsmile::biggrin:


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Boston @ Chicago, Tuesday, March*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Boston @ Chicago, Tuesday, March*

http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070312/SPORTS/703120366

BOSTON — Luol Deng has Paul Pierce's number. But with the Chicago Bulls and Boston Celtics scheduled to play again tomorrow, there's no way Deng was going to admit it.

Deng scored 17 points and held Pierce to eight points on 2-of-14 shooting to lead the surging Chicago Bulls to a 94-78 victory over the Boston Celtics last night.

It was the second time Deng held Pierce to his season low of eight points. In the first game of the season between the teams, a 100-82 Chicago win on Dec. 4, Deng forced Pierce into a 4-of-13 shooting night.

Boston and Chicago play their third and final game of the year tomorrow in Chicago.

"I'm not going to hype it up as two straight so he comes out fired up on Tuesday," Deng said. "We just did a great job as a team. I just forced him into the help. We did a good job of crowding him and not giving him easy looks."

Celtics coach Doc Rivers, whose team has lost seven straight to Chicago, was more straight forward.

"It's Deng," Rivers said. "Deng so far has done a terrific job on him one on one. It's rare that a guy can do that. But it's been six or seven games in a row that Deng's gotten up into him. He denies the catch, makes him work, catch it off his spot. Obviously, we have to do a better job to try to get him free. But then Paul probably has to shake the Deng off of him."

Kirk Hinrich scored 26 points and Ben Gordon added 21 to help Chicago finish its road trip 3-1 to improve to 8-3 since the All-Star break. At 37-28, the Bulls have their best record after 65 games since starting 48-17 in 1997-98, Michael Jordan's final season with Chicago.

While Deng shut down Boston's No. 1 scoring option, Ben Wallace shut down the other. Wallace had 10 points, 14 rebounds and two blocks while pestering Al Jefferson all game long.

Jefferson, who had averaged 25.8 points and 15.3 rebounds in the previous four games, finished with 10 points and six rebounds.

"I was aware of how he was playing," Wallace said. "I was just trying to stay in front of him, make him shoot over the top, force him off the block a little bit."

Gerald Green led Boston with 15 points, while Rajon Rondo added 12 points, eight assists and seven rebounds. The Celtics lost for just the second time in seven games.

The Bulls led 48-41 at halftime, holding Pierce to two points on 0-of-6 shooting and Jefferson to four in the first half.

"When I got the ball, Ben did a great job," Jefferson said. "You just got to take what Wallace gives you, and I just never got in a good flow with him. It's a big challenge to go against him."

Boston clawed back in the third thanks to Green, who scored eight in the quarter — including two on a reverse dunk in traffic. Tyrus Thomas and Gordon, however, had an answer to everything.

Gordon nailed a 3-pointer after Pierce's jumper had pulled Boston to 50-49, then hit a long jumper to regain the lead for Chicago after Green's layup tied it at 55 midway through the third.

Thomas' hook shot snapped a 57-all tie and gave Chicago the lead for good. Thomas then blocked Pierce's layup attempt in the closing seconds to preserve Chicago's 66-63 lead heading into the fourth.

Boston cut the deficit to 71-69 early in the final quarter, but Deng scored six during an 11-0 Chicago spurt to blow it open.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Boston @ Chicago, Tuesday, March*

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2007/03/13/west_cleared_to_face_bulls/

WALTHAM -- While the Celtics' defensive scheme will remain largely the same in a rematch against the Chicago Bulls tonight at the United Center, they will have one more offensive weapon with the return of Delonte West. The team medical staff said West could compete tonight almost a week after suffering a mild concussion from a Dikembe Mutombo elbow in a game against the Houston Rockets.

West, who spent 20 minutes shooting around with assistant coaches after practice, said, "I didn't miss any significant time, so I should be ready to go and get back to it. I felt 100 percent. I did have two [games] off, so I might be slow to get into the flow of things, but you can never be slow effort-wise."

Asked whether West would be in the starting lineup tonight, coach Doc Rivers said it was a wait-and-see proposition.

"Either way, I'm just happy to get back to it," said West. "I'm happy the symptoms [headaches and dizziness] are gone."

In other injury news, Ryan Gomes (left foot sprain) will not return this week. He will be reevaluated Friday, but it seems unlikely Gomes will make the trip to the Southwest -- a back-to-back set at Dallas and San Antonio Friday and Saturday before a game at Oklahoma City next Tuesday.

Asked if Gomes would be back next week, Rivers said, "At the earliest."


Defense will rest 
Reviewing tape of the 94-78 loss to the Bulls Sunday only reinforced Rivers's decision to stay with the same basic defensive game plan. "We're making adjustments to it, but we're not changing," said Rivers. "They only scored [94] points, but their percentage was high [51.4]. We did slow the game down, but they scored a lot with the shot clock at 6, 4, 5, but they still scored. We've got to bring the percentages down. If they can score 94 again and shoot a low percentage, I think that means we get more shots and quicker shots at the basket." . . . Tony Allen made a welcome appearance yesterday, walking around the court in jeans and a T-shirt as teammates practiced free throws. The guard, who underwent season-ending surgery to repair a torn left ACL in January, walked without a limp, having shed the brace he wore for several weeks. Allen expects to be back doing basketball-related activity (catching and shooting) in two months. "I've been working hard with [the training staff]," said Allen. "I just started a two-week program where I'm lifting for my upper body. Every time I get a chance to hang with the guys, whether it's in the weight room or to come here and hang with them after practice, I enjoy it. I just miss the whole traveling thing. I miss being coached. I miss all of the things that come with being an NBA basketball player. I just want to focus on getting back."


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

The first and likely only game for which I'll be in attendance this season. I'll do my best to bring home a winner.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Norm is on those happy pills.

Imagine Norm and Kerr together broadcasting a game, that would be classic.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Kirk is the only party pooper who didn't wear green socks.

With Wallaces high socks, his just a body full of green.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Very sloppy start, everyone is fumbling the ball. 

Jefferson already has two fouls..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

My mistake.. Perkins with 2 fouls.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

PJ Brown must sit i mean he is playing just awful. He doesn't even look like he is trying that hard. He is 7 for his last 32 shots. That is around 23%. how bad does he have to play before TT 
comes in.

dvid


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The green jerseys really luminate, its crazy for the eyes.

This is a run and gun type of game so far. Running up, shooting and scoring on both ends..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

giusd said:


> PJ Brown must sit i mean he is playing just awful. He doesn't even look like he is trying that hard. He is 7 for his last 32 shots. That is around 23%. how bad does he have to play before TT
> comes in.
> 
> dvid


Skiles agreed with you. Subbed in Tyrus... and his first play gets an and one opportunity(missed the free throw)

Gordon with two fouls..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng's 5-5 right now...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG!!! What a 360 alley oop by thomas!!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Holy crap!

Where was that dunk All-Star weekend?


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

WOWOWOW What a reverse alley oop by Thomas


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Bulls players are slowly starting to throw that alleyopp lob to Tyrus finally...

Gordon throws and oop to Tyrus who threw it down reversed.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)




----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Tyrus is even making 15 ft jumpers. Deng + Thomas = monster games so far ! 
Edit: Wow Deng 6-6 Thomas 5-5


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus and Deng a combined 11-11, 42-35 Bulls halfway through the 2nd quarter...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TWO 12-15 ft jumpers by Tyrus...in a row..

created the last shot on his own...

Think he has 10 first half points now...

He also made a BEAUTIFUL dish to Thabo which he didn't convert...

His game is slowly but surely coming together..


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

We want Noch back!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

nitric said:


> Tyrus is even making 15 ft jumpers. Deng + Thomas = monster games so far !
> Edit: Wow Deng 6-6 Thomas 5-5


Tyrus needs to work out with Deng this summer, and perfect his mid range jump shot, and add to his tip ins and a hook shot. Tyrus and Deng will the future of our front court..

Their length and atheletic ability is scary.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Can we attempt a 3 before the half ends? Man..I wish we went for more 3's.

Deng going kind of cold, we need Gordon to step it up.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon seems a little gun shy in the first half. I think the 2 fouls have put him off his rythme and his just going with the flow of the game at the moment.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Not one 3 point attempt in the first half...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

50-47 Bulls at the half...


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

They're all freakin' out here in Boston that The Bulls are the ones wearing green!!

The announcers here are cracking me up.

Nothing but complements for The Bulls. Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Thomas. All have got great reviews from the Celts announcers.

Bulls not playing very good defense so far Celts shooting 51%


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Even though its only a 3 point game, with the feel of the game, it seems as though its the Bulls game regardless. I think it will just take a stretch of tight defense by the Bulls sometime in the second half, and then they'll pull away. 

[sidenote] How old is Paul Pierce? Whats up with shorts?? Isnt he a little old to be wearing overally baggy shorts?? I don't understand with some of these guys wearing over sized jerseys. Firstly it doesn't look good, secondly, the looser that it is, the harder it is to move around in them. Thirdly it looks ridiculous. Im young, so it has nothing to do with an age thing, i just think its stupid when its visably TOO large.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Splitter, Thomas & Deng would be incredibly fun to watch and hard to beat. Here's to hoping we can land him or trade up for him. Ideally, I'd prefer a player with more scoring ability but he does have the ABILITY to score, he's just not a scorer on his team. He's absolutely perfect for us though and my apologies to those that I doubted for wanting Splitter.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Splitter, Thomas & Deng would be incredibly fun to watch and hard to beat. Here's to hoping we can land him or trade up for him.


Don't know much about Splitter. 

But i do know that with a little off season work Thomas seems to have the ability to become our future POWER FOWARD. I don't want to hear anything about him being a small forward from here on out. Sure he'll be able to play some small foward, like Deng will be able to occasionally play power foward, but Tyrus is a powerforward.

This summer, before working on his post moves, i think he should work on his mid range. Because he'll have to get stronger before he can really uterlise his post moves anyhow. So this summer, get stronger and work on that mid range.

The more i see Deng and Tyrus, the more i see a bright future. Then add Kirk and Gordon in the backcourt, with the length that Tyrus and Deng bring, that more than makes up for the lack of back court size. Plus there is the future development of Thabo..

Im glad we didn't trade for Gasol..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ben has shot the most shots for the Bulls. He has 12 fg attempts too many..


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

WHY IS wallace taking so many shots
5-14 most shot attempts


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

make it 13 fgs too many..


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Ben has shot the most shots for the Bulls. He has 12 fg attempts too many..


He just took 4 straight shots and ALL of them looked like garbage.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Even though its only a 3 point game, with the feel of the game, it seems as though its the Bulls game regardless. I think it will just take a stretch of tight defense by the Bulls sometime in the second half, and then they'll pull away.


I hope you are right. My thinking is that The Bulls have done NOTHING to shake the Celtics confidence. Celts are shooting over 50% and doing pretty much whatever they want.

Bulls going through the typical 3rd qtr swoon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Let's see if Skiles has the balls to bench Wallace. He has played like a retard tonight offensively and is the only reason Y a sorry team like Boston's leading in our court.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Wallace just shot 3 feet away from the 3pt line :lol:
SWISH!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, TT.
Nice dunk.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Did he just say "Thomanel" after that Thomas poster :lol:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im think Wallace has a bonus clause in his contract if he has atleast one game with more than 20 fg attempts..


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Air ball from Wallace....


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus with a monster ONE handed dunk on perkins!!!

Wow..!

Deng and Tyrus has like 5-6 dunks between them tonight.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

great passes by Tyrus tonight, beautiful jumpers, INCREDIBLE dunks and great defense

When he puts it together, we'll have one of the most unique players in the NBA.

Oh yeah, standing next to Ben...he definintely was atleast an inch taller, Ben Wallace that is..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This has to be some practical joke between the Bulls. I can't believe they are willingly putting the ball into Wallaces hand so often.










Bulls huddle: "Watch us make Wallace the offensive focal point tonight and still beat these Celtics and to boot we'll be wearing their colours!!"


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Its good to see the gaurds really looking for Tyrus with the lob, but they have to make the lob closer to the basket..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus is such a jumping jack, his all over the place. This is one of his overall performances. 

His active in the boards, good defensive position, good hustle, not too many stupid fouls, staying on the court and his shooting and making shots that his capable of, his not shooting anything too crazy. 

16 points, 4 boards and 1 block for Tyrus after 3 quarters.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Tyrus with a monster ONE handed dunk on perkins!!!


i tuned in late tonight. but JUST in time for this. 

wow

incredible. not just a facial. but a full body seaweed wrap and scrub for perkins. he got exfoliated!!

i just love the energy tyrus brings. he needs to start. 

---

and what is up with wallace and the career high field goal attempts? did he get polaroids of skiles at their little bbq or something? 



---

and another dunk for tyrus!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> i tuned in late tonight. but JUST in time for this.
> 
> wow
> 
> ...


Monster dunk over Scalabrine!! Wow.. you can't help but smile. This guy just has that x-factor.. unbelivable.

In terms of the game, tonight is a perfect example of the team playing down to their competitions level. They are just playing well enough to keep the lead, but they aren't being overally aggressive to really pull this game away..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Telfair fouled Hinrich on the 3 as the shot clock expired, Kirk hits two out of three.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus is going to be a beast...

18pts, 5rebs, 1blk, he has TWO steals but for some reason, they aren't listed


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So is someone just going to post a highlight reel youtube video that we can post in the "Most Disappointing Rookies" Thread, and laugh at them of tonights game?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus really needs to bulk up, espically the way he gets bounced around in the paint. I've never seen any Bull take this much pounding as Tyrus this season in a long time, but the good thing is, he always gets up.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

8-20 now for Wallace. 20 FGs! crazy...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> 8-20 now for Wallace. 20 FGs! crazy...


His 9 of 21 now.. its actually quite respectable now.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> His 9 of 21 now.. its actually quite respectable now.


Quite true.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tonights was the Bulls bigs night..

Deng 9-14 18 points, 3 rebs, 6 asts.

Tyrus 8-13 20 pts, 8 rebs, 1 blk

Wallace 9-21 19 pts, 15 rebs, 3 blks

thats 57 points and 26 rebounds between 3 players.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Its good to see Skiles leaving Tyrus out there in the last mintues, because his earned his time through his good play.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

We are abysmal with the free throws, my goodness. 18-32 PUKE!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The score's closer than it should be, but it looks like the Bulls have this one in hand...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> The score's closer than it should be, but it looks like the Bulls have this one in hand...


Let's not jinx it


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Perkins and Jefferson might be the most inept, plodding set of big men on defense ever. 

But that being said, I expect Tyrus to be doing this against other teams as well in the near future.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

DODGED A BULLET! Wow what a close 3 by Paul.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not just tonight but TT's been outplaying PJ dinasour Brown for quite a while now. It's time Skiles makes TT the permanent starter.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

MikeDC said:


> Perkins and Jefferson might be the most inept, plodding set of big men on defense ever.
> 
> But that being said, I expect Tyrus to be doing this against other teams as well in the near future.


As you said, though skilled Jefferson and Perkins are old traditional back to the basket, slow and grinding type of players, offensively and defensively. Tyrus took advantage of that and just jumped over them..

.. against atheletic bigs, he'll have more trouble getting away with that all the time.

Thats why Tyrus needs to work on his mid range.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Not just tonight but TT's been outplaying PJ dinasour Brown for quite a while now. It's time Skiles makes TT the permanent starter.


I think TT was just in rhythm today. I'd want him to be a post player and luol to be a perimeter. Haven't been so excited about dunks in a while, TT


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus is one serious man. 

"You've got 16 games to win, to keep up with Dengs prediction of 17 wins in a row."

Tyrus: "Alright man" (His got to be kidding me, what an idiot.)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Those green uniforms look good. 

But not as good as a Bulls win. Ten games above .500!


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm glad the bulls won but could the audience be anymore deader than usual? Aside from the TT dunks the audience didn't even seem into the game much.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

BeZerker2008 said:


> I'm glad the bulls won but could the audience be anymore deader than usual? Aside from the TT dunks the audience didn't even seem into the game much.


It's against t he celtics, give them a break :cheers:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

BeZerker2008 said:


> I'm glad the bulls won but could the audience be anymore deader than usual? Aside from the TT dunks the audience didn't even seem into the game much.


Its the UC. Its nothing uncommon..


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Tyrus played extremely well tonight Skiles should start him from now on I know he don't want to hurt P.J. feelings but TT is the truth. Great game for the Bulls.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> .. against atheletic bigs, he'll have more trouble getting away with that all the time.
> 
> Thats why Tyrus needs to work on his mid range.


Atheletic bigs? Where does the NBA have any of those? They are extremely rare. Jefferson and Perkins are above average athletically and compare to the likes of Duncan, Boozer, Jermaine O'Neal, Randolph, Brand at this point. I don't see why Tyrus couldn't do that every night like Stoudemire does.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

bre9 said:


> Tyrus played extremely well tonight Skiles should start him from now on I know he don't want to hurt P.J. feelings but TT is the truth. Great game for the Bulls.


PJ = 3 more months as a Bull
TT = 15 more years as a Bull

Who cares about PJ feelings?


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm suprised Skiles didn't play his favorite player Duhon in the second half.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

lougehrig said:


> Atheletic bigs? Where does the NBA have any of those? They are extremely rare. Jefferson and Perkins are above average athletically and compare to the likes of Duncan, Boozer, Jermaine O'Neal, Randolph, Brand at this point. I don't see why Tyrus couldn't do that every night like Stoudemire does.


Amare, KG, Josh Smith, Bosh, Okafor, Howard, just to name a few.. they may not all match up to Tyrus's freak ability, but they are solid athletic bigs.

Hyperthetically, if you watch up with any of them in a 7 game series, you think any of those players won't zone in on Tyrus's sweet spots. Also, he'd have to play both offensive and DEFENSE against any of those players. 

Not taking anything away from Tyrus, because this is a great momentuem builder for him. But once the playoffs starts, and people really zone in on each player, is when Tyrus's lack of offensive moves will hinder his effectiveness on the offensive end. He'll make most of his impact on the defensive end in the playoffs..


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

PJ will sit when Nocioni is back. No real need to before then - Tyrus coming off the bench is really helping us, and it's not like PJ is stealing his minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I heard Tyrus had some crazy dunks tonight. Can't wait to watch them on my dvr.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

bre9 said:


> I'm suprised Skiles didn't play his favorite player Duhon in the second half.


Duhon makes so many bad turnovers and mistakes. He needs to play within himself and make the open shot, penetrate and dish to open players. I'm glad Skiles is playing efficient players like Gordon and Deng and benching Duhon.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

lougehrig said:


> Atheletic bigs? Where does the NBA have any of those? They are extremely rare. Jefferson and Perkins are above average athletically and compare to the likes of Duncan, Boozer, Jermaine O'Neal, Randolph, Brand at this point. I don't see why Tyrus couldn't do that every night like Stoudemire does.


Also, remember that Amare, really started to open up his game when he added a jump shot and hook shot to his game.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> Amare, KG, Josh Smith, Bosh, Okafor, Howard, just to name a few.. they may not all match up to Tyrus's freak ability, but they are solid athletic bigs.
> 
> Hyperthetically, if you watch up with any of them in a 7 game series, you think any of those players won't zone in on Tyrus's sweet spots. Also, he'd have to play both offensive and DEFENSE against any of those players.
> 
> Not taking anything away from Tyrus, because this is a great momentuem builder for him. But once the playoffs starts, and people really zone in on each player, is when Tyrus's lack of offensive moves will hinder his effectiveness on the offensive end. He'll make most of his impact on the defensive end in the playoffs..


Amare, KG, Howard...yes. Tyrus would have a tougher time against those players. Okafor is big and strong, but not overly athletic. Bosh is a decent athlete a la Jermaine O'Neal. So Tyrus can own athletically against the other 26 teams. Plus the guy can actually shoot as you saw tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> I heard Tyrus had some crazy dunks tonight. Can't wait to watch them on my dvr.


He had like 4-5 dunks, but 3 were awesome.

A reverse alleyoop dunk from Gordon. A facial on perkins, and Scalabrine.

But the game overall was very mediocre. The Bulls played down to their opponents tonight and got a below average win. But a win is a win.. and we seem like we're making the end of season push that we've had the past 2 seasons.

16 more regular season games. I can't believe its gone so quickly..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

lougehrig said:


> Amare, KG, Howard...yes. Tyrus would have a tougher time against those players. Okafor is big and strong, but not overly athletic. Bosh is a decent athlete a la Jermaine O'Neal. So Tyrus can own athletically against the other 26 teams. Plus the guy can actually shoot as you saw tonight.


Please, you obviously have a different idea.

He can shoot because he made one jump shot?? Well call me blind but i don't see that as being OBVIOUS proof that he can shoot.

Hell! If Tyrus can shoot, Ben Wallace is the next Larry Bird, since he made alot more jumpers than Tyrus tonight.

Really isn't any need to attack the poster there. - Sham


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Tyrus' shots look ugly as hell. But he showed that he has a good chance to develop a nice hook shot.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

In other news....

Lamarcus Aldridge with 24pts and 17 rebounds (10 off), 4 blks, 1 TO, 2ast on 11-17 shooting
....daaaang


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

nanokooshball said:


> In other news....
> 
> Lamarcus Aldridge with 24pts and 17 rebounds (10 off), 4 blks, 1 TO, 2ast on 11-17 shooting
> ....daaaang


In a losing matter, doesn't matter


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

nanokooshball said:


> In other news....
> 
> Lamarcus Aldridge with 24pts and 17 rebounds (10 off), 4 blks, 1 TO, 2ast on 11-17 shooting
> ....daaaang



ummm...they lost....


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> In other news....
> 
> Lamarcus Aldridge with 24pts and 17 rebounds (10 off), 4 blks, 1 TO, 2ast on 11-17 shooting
> ....daaaang


And...?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> In other news....
> 
> Lamarcus Aldridge with 24pts and 17 rebounds (10 off), 4 blks, 1 TO, 2ast on 11-17 shooting
> ....daaaang


Despite that nice line. Aldridge is not a banger like Thomas. I like Thomas' game more.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus hit two jumpers, from the same distance...back to back if i'm not mistaken...

he's not a shooter, but he CAN make the shot and he WILL consistently after this offseason


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> He can shoot because he made one jump shot?? Well call me blind but i don't see that as being OBVIOUS proof that he can shoot.
> 
> Hell! If Tyrus can shoot, Ben Wallace is the next Larry Bird, since he made alot more jumpers than Tyrus tonight.


He's a better shooter then he has showed so far. I think his bad shooting can be blamed on not being comfortable. He looked like a good mid-range jump shooter during all 5 summer league games, as he consistently hit those shots.

Once he gets more comfortable and loosens up a bit, I expect his jumpers to start dropping on a more consistent basis.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Damn, exam again for me tomorrow. I keep missing out on this. Although, I wouldn't be able to watch it since I'm an out of towner. Anyone got Vids? I saw some on NBA.com.

Is Tyrus becoming more of a player than the dunks/lobs? Is his impact huge, even if he just gets dunks, etc most of the time? Is he looking comfortable?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Damn, exam again for me tomorrow. I keep missing out on this. Although, I wouldn't be able to watch it since I'm an out of towner. Anyone got Vids? I saw some on NBA.com.
> 
> Is Tyrus becoming more of a player than the dunks/lobs? Is his impact huge, even if he just gets dunks, etc most of the time? Is he looking comfortable?


HOnestly, that game may have provided the most lob passes I've ever seen. They threw him ATLEAST 8-10 passes LOL. It seems like they were experimenting with where they could find him. Some of their passes were off but now that they KNOW they can find him, um, I expect him to be on sportscenter nightly. Skiles said he's trying to put him in a position where he can take advantage of his athleticism and that's exactly what they did this game.

He looked very comfortable out there, almost like his LSU days. The dunks were impressive but the two 15 foot jumpers are what stuck out the most to me and to the commentators also. The only thing he needs to work on is getting in better position quicker when setting picks. He'll be able to run that pick n roll with Kirk when he's able to constantly knock down that jumper. Good thing is, they are starting to believe in him.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I didn't watch the game. My first thought, upon seeing the box score, is that Skiles told the guards to not shoot and concentrate on getting the big men involved. Boston is such a lousy team that they could use the game for practice. 

I'd have to check, but I'd bet that 21 is Ben Wallace's career high in FGA.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I didn't watch the game. My first thought, upon seeing the box score, is that Skiles told the guards to not shoot and concentrate on getting the big men involved. Boston is such a lousy team that they could use the game for practice.
> 
> I'd have to check, but I'd bet that 21 is Ben Wallace's career high in FGA.


Yeah, I guess the game story had this fact already. His previous high was 17. The highest FGA he had last season with the Pistons is 11.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm still a bit upset that Tyrus CLEARLY had two steals yesterday and was credited for neither of them.

I think he'll end the year out with averages of 7.0 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.0 bpg & 1.0 spg.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The Bulls may have been a bit too enamored with throwing Tyrus alley-oops... but when he threw a few of them down (or tipped in) it almost made you forget you were watching a relatively poorly played game... Still, a W is a W.... 

If only Ben Wallace could shoot 70% from the line... he's quick enough and savvy enough to get fouled underneath... it just doesn't matter when you couldn't hit water with a basketball if you fell out of a boat...

Although, its weird that he's an above average passer, given his total lack of ability to control the ball as it goes towards the rim...


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I didn't watch the game. My first thought, upon seeing the box score, is that Skiles told the guards to not shoot and concentrate on getting the big men involved. Boston is such a lousy team that they could use the game for practice.
> 
> I'd have to check, but I'd bet that 21 is Ben Wallace's career high in FGA.


#1 their guards overplayed our guards on defense. 
then they sent a big to stop any driving attempts.
the guards could've shot more, but they would have been forced and contested.

#2 at that point i think skiles wanted to see if our big guys could take advantage of it. so the guards looked out for that as an option. 

if there was ever a time to test how much you can rely on your bigs to bail you out, this was it.

overall it will restore some balance, now (i hope) teams realize they can't ignore tyrus + wallace in order to contain hinrich and gordan.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Anyone able to get some clips of Tyrus's dunks..the good alleyoops and facials?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

not much help for mac users, apparently..... but www.nba.com has its top 10 from last night with Tyrus featured.... I watched it this morning so I could be wrong, but I think both the facial on scalabrini and perkins are on there...


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

BeZerker2008 said:


> I'm glad the bulls won but could the audience be anymore deader than usual? Aside from the TT dunks the audience didn't even seem into the game much.


I did my best but the broadcast probably doesn't pick up the fans in the standing room only section too well.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> Despite that nice line. Aldridge is not a banger like Thomas. I like Thomas' game more.


Agreed. If both are putting up similarly huge games at this point in their career I'll take the athletic freak over the guy with the face to the basket game.


----------

